# COD Black Ops



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

So.....Who is getting Black Ops?
I reserved my two copies last night. The boy and I like to game on our LAN, plus, I'm in a COD clan and he likes to join in.

Sure looks like fun. :T
Bob


----------



## uriel (Jan 14, 2010)

I really REALLY hope it's better than the failure better known as Medal of Honor.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im getting Fall Out New Vegas for my birthday (31 Oct), so Black Ops will have to wait a while. Looks like it will be good game tho, just bad timing...


----------



## Onthecheap (Aug 25, 2010)

Both my son and I will be getting this one!!!!

I did rent the new MOH and am thinking about picking it up also.


----------

